# Humminbird DI transducer placement



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I recently ordered the Humminbird 597ci HD DI for the bow on an electric only boat. I was curious as to whether or not having the transducer mounted at the transom would impact the accuracy of the down imaging as it relates to me fishing what I see from the images at the front of the boat (16')?

Humminbird said that I can package the transom mount transducer and exchange it, through them, for a trolling motor transducer if I saw fit. The only problem with that is that the only negative reviews I've read on the unit seem to be caused by interference from the trolling motor...so it seems that keeping it at the transom would negate that problem...

Any thoughts?



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just mounted the 597 di combo on my trolling motor. Yes, I had trouble the first time on the water. so does about everyone else that has one. A friend of mine went through this last year. HB worked with him and the interferrence problem is gone. They say that some have a problem and some don't. Thats right because another friend put one on last year with no problems. If you leave it on the transom, you loose alot of reasons that you bought it. You are seeing old news. Here is what HB is doing and saying for me. Run a separete battery if you can. I don't want to. Run separete wireing and do not come off the tm power wire. Do exchange the ducer for the tm ducer. Thats free. Use the setting to make sure the noise filter is on and turn it up a little. These are really not hard fixes and I love the picture my friend gets on his unit of whats right under him at the time. Do it.


----------

